# Vern's excursion



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

We had Vern out in the living room on my husband's chest a few nights ago, and I happened to have the camera with me, so here are the shots I took  He's a big lad 










Coming out from exploring under the blanket:


















Exploring the back of the couch:









gml (my husband) catching him as he made a break for it:









He got brought back to bed soon after the escape attempt


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

he is a big boy.
but he is so adorable!
=D
i want to snuggle him.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwww  he is sooo cute!!!!!!!!! more of him to love!!!!!!<3<3<3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is wonderful! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww Vern looks like a big lovable pudding ball.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, look at him! He looks great. I'm glad to see he'es put weight back on. He'ed lost some when he was sick soon after he arrived. Tell him I think of him often.


----------

